# Sauger & Saugeye baits



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

View attachment 273249
Here is some of the baits I make for local area. Mostly for Sauger & eyes but pick up about
every species on them. I make the whistler type jigs with long shank jig hooks and pour heads
out of babbit. The babbit transmits sound of prop, lead is dead. The tandom is made using a
Do-it Flippen Jig mold, no mods necessary- just sub wire for weed guard. The little inlines are
1/8oz. I modified a Do-It stand up jig mold to pour these. We like to use a Panther Martin
or June Bug type blade for best spin at any retrieve. We use a lot of these in 1/16th oz too.
I have several home made molds for smaller heads. The shape of the head is not for the fish.
It is to prevent line twist. These little baits track straight, no twist. We run minnows, worms
and plastics on these. I have some totally black ones. Head, blade and buck tail all black. Is
a smallmouth killer in the creeks.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. Like your ideas.


----------

